# Question about buck shot



## dhayes (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm using a 12ga Browning BPS Shotgun. I also use a .223 for more open stands but generally in northern Michigan my stands call for a shotgun due to the thickness of the forest. Right now all I have is 2/34" #4 buckshot. How far can I affectively shoot with that (to kill a coyote)? And would 3" be much better? Should I be using a full choke tube?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Get out there and pattern your shotgun. I also shoot a Browning BPS 12 gauge and I found that my full choke was inferior to the Carlson's dead coyote choke tube I have. Here is a link to my findings:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=41064

I still have some testing to do.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Definitely go out to the pattern board. 
suggestions:
Improved cylinder or for a tighter pattern go with a modified. but start with the IC.
2 3/4 #4 buck is very sufficient.

don't worry about the 3" shells, most people get confused and think that 3" is so much better than the 2 3/4", it just isn't true. If you want more pellets go with BB or BBB instead. (I'm sure i'll raise some feathers with that statement.) Speed Kills, just remember that. You can have more pellets flying out there, but have no speed, it won't do you any good.

Depending on your ability with the shot gun and the environment i'd limit your shots under 40yds. I've seen shots well over 50yds, but they where a lot better shot than I. Just do what's comfortable.

xdeano


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

If you want to improve your range, Try an Xtra Full choke! Just my opinion, That I all I use coyote hunting


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

or just use a rifle.... :lol:

xdeano


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Never used 'em but does hevishot dead coyote perform better in carlsons dead coyote choke tube or randy andersons dead dog.


----------



## Virginian (Aug 17, 2007)

By all means pattern your shotgun. My Remington M1100 with full choke only managed to put two #4 buckshot into a 17" x 22" sheet of paper at 40 yards. What an eye opener!

SUPPORT OUR RIGHT TO KEEP AND BEAR ARMS.


----------



## dhayes (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the input guys. After I posted this I ordered the Carlson's dead coyote choke tube and dead coyote heavy shot. I will pattern my gun when the supplies arrive.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Virginian, how many times did you try it with the sheet of paper. You may have a problem with the guns POA and not necessarily the load and choke.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Try the buckshot, but ive always had better luck with copper plated buffered BB for fox and coyotes. Ive killed yotes at 50 yards with this and a turkey choke.


----------



## bigswedegml (Aug 31, 2007)

I use an extra full turkey choke and 3'' #4 buckshot. The farthest I have put a coyote down is about 40 yards with that setup.


----------

